# Average yearly cost of one pet dove?



## Melanchowly (Apr 1, 2017)

I am strongly considering getting a pet ring necked dove as an emotional support animal. I've heard such great things about doves and I have spent the last two weeks reading everything from cage sizes to handling to all the nutritional needs. 

The only thing I seem shaky on at this point is having a pretty clear idea of the yearly care cost (excluding emergencies) of a single ring necked dove. Does anyone have a good idea of what to expect? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Seed and grit don't cost much for one dove, so unless he gets sick or injured and has to see the vet or have meds, then wouldn't cost much. Doves are happier in pairs though.


----------



## sunshade (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't know the exact cost but I would say extremely cheap. I don't own any doves, but when I owned a single pet pigeon it was very, very cheap. I fed him bird feed that you can buy in huge 20 pound bags for around 12 bucks at Kmart, and it would last him practically a lifetime. I also added in crushed clam shells for calcium which is also pretty cheap too. And I fed him dinner scraps for snacks such as veggies and fruits, which cost me nothing since it was just leftovers. I've had him for around 4-5 years now and he hasn't been sick once. I wouldn't worry about costs too much, haha. The cage is probably going to be the most expensive thing you buy, but I'm sure you could find one on craigslist for cheap.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

After buying the cage and dove, the cost will be virtually nothing... so long as you take care for the bird and it does not get sick.

They only need fresh water, bird seed, and grit / minerals. Sunlight is free.. they like this for sunbathing and vitamin D. 

One small bag of bird grit will last it the year easy, as they only eat small amount of this. And its very cheap.


----------

